# Toronto - In need of a home



## 10999 (Aug 11, 2011)

Please contact Golden Rescue, www.goldenrescue.ca, they take any golden, any age, any issues and rehome into the best suitable home. Best of luck!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Where are you located? There are many great rescues out there. Much better than the pound option. I'm sure we can arrange to have the dog transported wherever he needs to go.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Duh on me. Should have read your title.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## giuliar (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for all your help. We've found a retired couple through friends of friends that is looking for a golden retriever. They're planning to meet the dog on Sunday to see if it's a good fit. Here's hoping it all goes well 
Thanks again.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope it works out. If not please have them contact Golden Rescue.


----------



## giuliar (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for all your help, he's now living happily in his new home and from what I heard has visited Petsmart to enjoy a shopping spree.


----------

